# Graphic peeling after 1 wash



## dingbat70 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

I bought a bunch of blank Tshirts with custom graphics on them.

However after just one wash, the graphic either peels off near the edges or becomes wrinkly. I contacted the manufacturer and he tells me that it is high quality rubber print and they have used enough 'elastane' and have heat treated it well. I wanted to opt for DTG but it was expensive for me to invest in.

T-Shirts are made from Rayon fabric and are dyed green or blue. The graphic is in the chest area. I am worried the customers might start returning the shirts.

Any advice on how I can salvage? Please help.

Thanks and happy holidays


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Upload a picture, let's have a look.


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

sounds like a heat pressed graphic.. I would recommend using screen printing for your next batch - waterbased screen printing will never wear off, crack or peel.

as far as salvaging what you have, do you have a heat press? perhaps they didnt press them long enough if they are becoming damaged after only a few washes. most transfers you dont get at walmart last a bit longer than than

also check your BS meter with the current guy.. elastane is spandex. its a fiber. not a part of any printing technique i know of. its used to make underwear and other garments.


----------



## mspaa (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds like your guy is sketchy,Elastane? What I think happened is that not only are these heat transfers but also i think they just used reg plastisol inks instead of something meant for transfers such as transflex inks. Either that or they just were not gelled properly as transfers or heat pressed at the right pressure and heat and time. I think on your next job you should find a good screen printer and have your stuff DIRECT screen printed.


----------

